# Breeder or Rescue?



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2009)

The other day I was crying over Zaide (my Persian X kitten who passed away a year ago today), and an image of a black fluff ball Persian kitten with Zaide's eyes pop into my mind. He was adorable and was just like my Zaide, but a purebred Persian. I did some searching online and found a reputable breeder in AZ that I am wanting to "stalk" their website to see their new litters of kittens and stuff. When the time is right, I want to contact them about being put on a waiting list for a black male "doll faced" (not extreme flat-face, not showable) Persian kitten.

I can't help but still feel guilty about wanting to have a purebred Persian kitten from a reputable breeder because there are so many cats dying in shelters. The $400 - $450 that I'd spend on a purebred Persian would save A LOT of cats that are waiting to be PTS in shelters...or that money could feed A LOT of kitties for a while.

I know there are Persian rescues out there, but some questions for myself are.....Am I really going to get exactly what I want? If so, how long will it take to get what I want? Do I just "settle" for a Persian, even if it isn't what I wanted in the first place? 

Also...How do I know that a Persian kitten in a rescue won't be of poorly bred lines? I mean, you can get a "mutt" cat at a rescue/shelter and it has so many mixes in it that it can be one healthy cat its whole live and not suffer from breed-prone illnesses. Breed specific animals usually come along with genetic defaults/traits/illnesses when bred poorly.

Do you guys get what I mean? I'd had to adopt a "purebred" Persian from a rescue and have a sick cat due to poor breeding....I already kinda went through that with Zaide, it seems. But, if I get a Persian from a reputable breeder who is breeding for the best of the best....I can pretty much by-pass any genetic defult worries because the breeder knows her lines. I'd just be getting a pet quality, non-showable kitten....because I don't want to breed or show.



*So....what is your opinion? Not really on my personal view, but what is your personal view? Are you okay with going to a reputable breeder or are you 100% rescue all the time?* *Any personal stories you'd like to tell?
*


----------



## naturestee (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm ok with going to a reputable breeder. If you really want a specific breed, have done your research, and have made sure the breeder is good then I think there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 2, 2009)

onder: i've been thinking about this all morning over the housework! it really seems to be a deeply personal decision. i also hear your concerns about the results of poorly bred lines. i hate saying this, but at the end of the day you would be financially responsible. now i hate myself! pet ownership isnt just about the money but, in my view it is a consideration when planning for an animal that will be with you for years. 

im not a persian cat expert but i wonder if breeders would 'dump' their not-so-perfect cats at a shelter?

that said i would adopt from a shelter - providing the animal had been seen by a vet and i was told the truth about its condition. it's a tough call and i can see why you dont want to get burned again, so to speak.

on a personal note both my bunnies were from a reputable breeder who has dogs and kids - i have both and wanted buns that were well socialised. none of the shelter buns were keen on either!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 2, 2009)

I know I may sound prejudiced as a breeder - but I always try to look at all sides of an issue like this.

I think that one of the key things is to find the cat that calls out to you and you feel is right for you - and not worry about WHERE it comes from.

Tiny was from a breeder - Zeus was from a shelter. Yet both - in their own ways - called out to me. 

Taking on a pet is a big responsibility and can last for many years. You want to make sure that the one you take on is the one that your heart is connected to.

So my advice is to visit both the website of the breeder and the shelter's website - and when the right kitty comes along - GO FOR IT - and don't worry about where the kitty came from.

The fact that you want a non-showable kitty may help the price be lower (you know what you're looking for) - and if you get from a breeder - that doesn't mean you can't donate to the shelter at some other time (money - not a cat).

Go with your heart though. I find that when I do that - I am the happiest.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 2, 2009)

i have to say when i saw the topic and your name on it Amy i was shocked because i know how you feel about rescuing and such,lol. I have thought the way you have about breeders versus shelter and i have those concers to that you have. But i do think that you will find the cat for you when the time is right and you will know. Sooty called out to me and the more that i resisted the stronger he called out ot me,lol,there was just something there. I got to spend a very short time ,in my opinion , with him but i know that i just had to have him. When he passed i wanted to get a nother rabbit and although i got Charger , he didnt call to me like Sooty did, i think i got him to help me heal (sometimes i have to heal from his bites,lol).

so the point of my rambling is that if i were you i would probably keep looking at the shelters and just wait for "the one", you will just know. I am like you and i feel guilty just thinking of an animal at the pet store , or a breeder, because of the animals at the shelters.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 2, 2009)

I wait for the right animal to come to me, at the right time. 
Your kitten may come to you as a little stray guy poking around your door, an unwanted puss tossed out by a family friend, in a breeder's ad on the grocery store bulletin board. Craigslist, kijiji, etc.

A tiny black and white feral manx kitten needed me a year ago, and I had the space to accomodate her for a time, fix her up, find her a home. I wish I had kept her, but that wasn't what was meant to be.

I'm personally trying very hard not to seek out a creature... just waiting for the forces of the universe to act again, and bring a creature that needs me.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Oct 2, 2009)

I think that you should have your next kitten call out to you. Either from a breeder or from a shelter. 

You may walk into the shelter and see this cat. That you cant live without or mabye she/he cant live without you. 

Being in your hsoes in a sense With my next rabbit. I pan on getting one from a certian breeder on the forum. I am going to have to pay some money to get the bun here. But I know this persons buns are socialized and they breed what I want. 

But mabye when I go to bunny buddies looking for a bun that special one may call out to me before I ever even talk to the breeder. 



Let fate takes it course.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for every ones input and personal experiences !

I do understand what you guys mean about going to a shelter/looking on their websites and a cat just "coming to me". I go to PetSmart almost every weekend to get kitty food, while doing so I go over to the local cat rescue's adoption area and pet/hold kitties. All 3 of my cat's foster mom is always there and she allows me to play with the cats. Anyway...I see MANY cats/kittens that I would loooove to take home. Why don't I (besides the fact the Ryan is stubborn)?.....because I know that they are not the right cat for me.

In fact, they actually have the type of Persian that I want at the rescue RIGHT NOW! She is 2 years old, was dumped at a shelter, and Miss Kitty's Cat House took her in. She is the sweetest girl...so very friendly and dainty, like Zaide was. She is this gorgeous pearled grey color with the biggest sweetest eyes. I could take her home for practically free, because I am "in" with the rescue. When I saw "Sugar" for the first time, my heart fell and my head was spinning....I thought that Zaide had sent HER to me....he had lead her to the rescue because I was supposed to get her. Ryan said "No way"...even though he thought she was very cute. We left...a few days went by and I was still thinking about her. A few more days went by and I was "okay" with the fact that I wasn't adopting her. She wasn't the right one for me....she really wasn't sent by Zaide.

So...I don't want to "settle" for a cat just because it is a Persian.

Even before the Persian kitten popped into my mind while I was crying over Zaide....I have been interested in the Persian breed ever since we got Zaide. I did research on the breed after Zaide passed away....trying to find out genetic issues related to the breed, etc.

Basically...since the vision of the Persian cat with Zaide's eyes appeared into my mind, I took that as a sign that I am supposed to have a Persian kitten...one way or the other. Since Peg had told me what Arlene said about Zaide, I have been sitting and waiting for a sign to lead me into the direction that I need to go to "find" another cat that will be Zaide or will be like Zaide. The Persian kitten was a sign....it is something that I strongly beleive.


I understand that those that do not beleive in Animal Comunication probably don't see the big deal here and think I am crazy - "WHAT?! She thinks her dead cat is coming back?!"....Truth is, I was told what I was told and I am a believer, even though I haven't paid for the services myself, yet.

So, in my HEART I feel I am to have a Persian kitten. I am using my HEAD to figure out which direction I need to go to get one. I will openly admit that I am too scared to get one from a rescue (if there is "the one" out there in a rescue)....due to genetic faults that can lead to health issues/early death. There are far too many "breeders" out there breeding to make a buck, producing cats/dogs that end up in shelters/rescues, that may be inbred/overbred/etc with underlying health issues. This does go for any animal. WHICH...is why you do your research to find a breeder who knows everything about their lines and can answer any question that you have, truthfully. 


I am, however, keeping all options open to make the best decision, when the time comes!


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 2, 2009)

Good luck find the right kitty! Persians cats are very cute and even if you did see one in a shelter but still went to a breeder it would probably be snapped up in no time anyway! I can understand too how you would want to try to make sure this kitty is as healthy as possible because of Zaide passing young. I think there are times when going to a breeder makes more sense then going to a rescue or shelter.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 2, 2009)

I have been in both situations as well, They just call out to you when the timing is just right. 
M old dog, Magic(Husky/Lab mix), was a SPCA rescue. Though now I won't go back to SPCA for a dog doesn't mean I won't go for another rescue(SPCA and I don't see eye to eye anymore). But my younger dog, Ayden, that I got to keep Magic going a bit better was a purebred Cocker Spainiel bought from a breeder. Ayden's litter was the last litter for that bitch and I loved her dearly and Ayden seemed to pick me out of the bunch, I socialized with him and I used him to help the breeder sell the rest of the puppies by walking him around the area of her shop(She was a groomer). I ended up buying him and he wasn't a mistake(except in my father's eyes). Granted now that Ayden lives with my sister and Magic has been PTS(due to old age, hips failed and layranx wasn't opening enough to breath)I have wanted to get another, but want a german shepard/lab mix this time. But I know when I find another dog that calls out to me, I will get her. 
Let your heart tell you when it's right.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 2, 2009)

Amy did you ever think you are "trying" to hard to find that kitten? Maybe it will just happen if you step back and breath, and when you are suppose to have that cat it will come knocking at your door (figurativly of course) The exact cat, color and breed that you are meant to have


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 3, 2009)

Luvmyzoocrew wrote:


> Amy did you ever think you are "trying" to hard to find that kitten? Maybe it will just happen if you step back and breath, and when you are suppose to have that cat it will come knocking at your door (figurativly of course) The exact cat, color and breed that you are meant to have



I told her the same thing.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 3, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> Amy did you ever think you are "trying" to hard to find that kitten? Maybe it will just happen if you step back and breath, and when you are suppose to have that cat it will come knocking at your door (figurativly of course) The exact cat, color and breed that you are meant to have



I guess I am technically not "searching", just researching. I DID search a few months ago because I wanted sooo badly to have a dwarfed cat back in my life. I even thought about fostering a pregnant momma from the cat rescue, so I could have baby kitties around me.....so it would be like having "dwarfs".

As far as going to PetSmart like every weekend to check out the kitties/play with them...I am not searching for a Zaide-replacement, I am fulfilling my "craving" to hold small cats because it is like holding Zaide. Weird obession? Maybe!

I am just stalking Persian breeders websites right now....to get a feel for them and of course...taking a look. In all honesty, we really shouldn't get another cat until we know when exactly we are moving to the east coast (current plans have been a bummer....but we are trying). 

AND...we are 90% sure we are moving into Ryan's mom's house (shes moving to WI for 3 years)...which means she is leaving behind her 2 cats for me to freakin' take care of (real nice, huh?). Those cats are inside/outside....as sad as it is, they might have to be inside only on the sun porch, not inside the actual house anymore. She doesn't get her cats shots (I am making her before she moves)...so who knows what her cats have. Plus, her cats might not get along with my cats (and I don't want my babies getting all upset because of her cats)....aaaand I don't want them sneaking outside when a door opens and bringing fleas and stuff in the house. Ugh...I'm overall mad about her leaving her cats, but we need a cheaper place to live if we are going to save money to move back east.

So, I'm not looking too hard right now because I'm afraid to see "the one" and it not be the right timing.


----------



## BethM (Oct 3, 2009)

I read this earlier, and have been thinking about it all day.

I am a hard-core rescue person. Maybe it's because I volunteer with a rabbit rescue, and I see how many bunnies come through us needing homes, and I see how many we can't help due to a lack of resources. Most of the bunnies we see are "mutts," but we do see a surprising number of purebreds, as well, even rare breeds for the area. Two I can think of right off, we had a French Lop, and a Brittania Petite.
I represented my rescue at an event last weekend. We were the only rabbit group, it was mostly dogs, and it was sad how many pure-bred dogs were there. We were right next to the Wheaton Terriers group, and across from the Greyhounds. There were others, as well. I have heard that over half of dogs in shelters are purebred; I don't know what the stats are on cats. I also think that, even with a reputable breeder, there is always a chance of a health issue. There are lots of things outside the control of the breeder, or anyone else. You can find a perfectly healthy kitty from a shelter, or a sickly kitty from a breeder, there's no guarantee, really.

I am not judging anyone, but I am going to say this, it is my own opinion only....I have never understood why people care so much about purebred animals. I just don't get it. A cat is a cat is a cat to me. Same with dogs. So I never understood why people want one specific breed over another. 


But, I am going to agree with the others here that you should keep an open mind, and the right kitty will come to you when it is time, if it's from a rescue or a breeder or a shelter. I agree that you should keep an open mind, and not rule out one or another sources, and the kitty you are meant to be with will come to you when it is right.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 3, 2009)

*BethM wrote: *


> I am not judging anyone, but I am going to say this, it is my own opinion only....I have never understood why people care so much about purebred animals. I just don't get it. A cat is a cat is a cat to me. Same with dogs. So I never understood why people want one specific breed over another.
> 
> 
> But, I am going to agree with the others here that you should keep an open mind, and the right kitty will come to you when it is time, if it's from a rescue or a breeder or a shelter. I agree that you should keep an open mind, and not rule out one or another sources, and the kitty you are meant to be with will come to you when it is right.


I have never cared about purebred animals before, honestly. I have my favorite types of dogs, rabbits, horses, goats, etc....strictly for looks and personalities that the breeds carry.

If I was looking for "just a cat", then I would certainly stay looking in the shelters. I am, however, looking for a specific type of cat due to the image that was in my mind that night because I believe Zaide put it there, I feel like I would feel closer to Zaide again because I think the right Persian would be like having him again, from what I have read - I have fallen in love with the Persian breed, etc. There are many things backing up my want for a Persian cat.....I don't just want a Persian because I think they are cute....there is much more emotional attachment behind this "want".

I don't even want a showable Persian, not even one up to the breed standards....hence the reason for wanting a more "long faced" Persian, not an "extreme faced" Persian. I don't want "papers" and I will be neutering the cat, as well.

I am not ruling out a rescue Persian...but I do have strong fears that it will be from a backyard breeder (hence the reason why it ended up in a shelter) and come along with many breed-specific health issues. Reputable breeders breed out these issues...they know everything about the cats in their lines. No....that doesn't mean that I still won't end up with a "sick" Persian....but it might just mean that I have less of a chance then if I got one from a rescue.

Many Persians, if bred poorly, have multiple eye and respiratory issues. I'd rather go to a reputable breeder and by-pass that. Selfish? Maybe to some....but I am not wanting to have a high risk of a sickly kitty. I don't want to lose a cat again so sudden.

I have been looking on Petfinder at Persians for adoption...no such luck. I'm dead-set on a black Persian KITTEN. Is it possible that one might come into a rescue near by? Yes, anything is possible. Am I still going to be teriffied that I will get a poorly bred Persian? Yes, very much so.

Zaide's mom & litter were from a Persian hoarding situation. For all we know, he WAS a purebred Persian...but he was so poorly bred that he didn't have the normal extreme flat face...his face was a "long face".


I kind of feel like a selfish jerk right now, I will not lie. I basically want what I want due to emotional reasons (err...connections?). I never, ever would have thought about buying a cat from a breeder before Zaide...because there ARE so many in shelters (trust me, I see it too). BUT....I don't want to feel guilty about going to a REPUTABLE breeder. Now, if I was going to a backyard breeder.....then I could see people being super upset with me.

I know Peg and Alicia understand, especially. Losing something of a certain breed and wanting that specific breed back because there is nothing like it. Unfortunately....such breeds are rare to come by in shelters/rescues in certain areas. Bleh....try being stuck out in the middle of the desert (2+ hours just to get to somewhere decent).


----------



## SunnyCait (Oct 3, 2009)

Personally, for me, I let fate decide. I may not even be actively looking for a critter. Sometimes things just happen. 

My dog Karly is the perfect example. My boy and I were living at my parents' house in Kansas, getting ready to move when my father retired from the military. We hadn't had a dog in almost 2 years, which for us, was a long time. We had all agreed that a dog was just not right for us at this time. I wasn't looking for a dog at all. But I was on Craigslist, and saw a very brief, vague ad for a collie/golden retriever mix. I was intrigued, and decided to call. I went, I saw her, and she came home with me. 

It was the wrong way to do it (no one knew about her or had any input in the decision) the wrong time (we were moving soon) and the wrong place (we didn't have a fenced in yard). 

But it was EXACTLY the right thing to do. Karly is the best impulse decision I have ever made, and probably better than any of my other thought out decisions as well, haha. She is the most amazing dog. She developed a very strong bond with me personally, and everyone in the house loved her and adored her immediately. She fit right in almost seamlessly... And she is the best dog in the world. She is sweet, smart, obedient, loving, and absolutely the best match for me. Besides my heart rat Denny, the bond I have with her is the strongest bond I've ever had with an animal. I can't imagine living without her, to the point that if I even think about her dying, I burst into tears. I love her so very much.

All that from a dog who I probably would never have gotten if I didn't just listen to my gut and my heart. 

On the subject of same breed/type of animal as one that has passed... I can understand that as well. My heart rat Denny was an amazing rat. We were very close, and he was my all. He loved to give kisses, he never met a stranger, and had the cutest spots on his tummy that were just so kissable. I loved him unconditionally and I still get weepy when I think of his passing. He meant the absolute world to me. I was absolutely devastated when he died. 

The same day he died, a litter was born to a rat my friend had rescued from a feeder breeder. It was a postpartum pregnancy that happened while the female (Lizzie, now Lissy) was still at the feeder breeders, and had a litter there. This girl rat had fostered a baby rat one of my girls had rejected with her previous litter of babies. That baby died, sadly. So Lizzie/Lissy was special to me already. I told my friend that if there was a black hooded standard coat and earred boy, I would adopt him.

Low and behold, there was ONE. In a litter full of rex coats and girls, there was ONE standard everything black hooded boy. He even had tummy spots, just like my Denny. You can't tell me that that's not some sort of fate. 

Now not only does that baby who I named Denni live with me, but so does his wonderful mother Lissy, who is an absolute joy, and his older brother, Charlie, who is very special and close to me. While Denni is no Denny, and in fact they are very different, he is still a wonderful rat and I treasure him dearly because of what he means to me, and how he connects to my dear Denny.


----------



## BethM (Oct 3, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I kind of feel like a selfish jerk right now, I will not lie. I basically want what I want due to emotional reasons (err...connections?). I never, ever would have thought about buying a cat from a breeder before Zaide...because there ARE so many in shelters (trust me, I see it too). BUT....I don't want to feel guilty about going to a REPUTABLE breeder. Now, if I was going to a backyard breeder.....then I could see people being super upset with me.
> 
> I know Peg and Alicia understand, especially. Losing something of a certain breed and wanting that specific breed back because there is nothing like it. Unfortunately....such breeds are rare to come by in shelters/rescues in certain areas. Bleh....try being stuck out in the middle of the desert (2+ hours just to get to somewhere decent).


Amy, don't feel selfish or guilty. I don't think anyone here is judging you. Can you try to "allow" yourself to not feel guilty about this? It is not something you should feel bad about.

I guess I do sort of understand wanting a certain breed that you've had before. I never cared for lop-eared bunnies in the past, I thought they looked funny, and not like rabbits. When we adopted Nick and Amelia, we got one lop and one straight-ear. Nick is a Holland mix, and he is just the greatest thing ever. I know that is his individual personality, but I am quite attracted to Holland Lops now, in a way I wasn't before.


----------



## hartleybun (Oct 3, 2009)

:bunnyhug:. dont put yourself down amy! you have been honest with the forum and yourself! i think you are right to ask all these questions of yourself. after what you went thru with zaide it's no wonder that you are concerned. please take comfort from airing the questions that many of us wrestle with silently. i know that the kitty for you is out there somewhere, you just havent met yet.
donna x


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks, you guys. I did some more thinking and right now I am focused on finding one from a reputable breeder. I am, however, keeping options open and will still be looking on petfinder randomly for a rescue.

It won't be another year, at least, until I can get a Persian kitten. So, like I said, I will not be looking too hard.


----------



## myLoki (Oct 3, 2009)

If you want a Persian cat, get a Persian cat. I strongly believe in rescuing animals but darnit! Its YOUR decision. Its what YOU want. If getting a Persian cat is what is going to make you feel better, then by all means go that route. I believe it is a deeply personal decision and I will not judge you for it. So far all of my dogs have been rescues but I know I want a basset one day and I will go through a breeder to get it. It's just what I want. Those are my two cents.

t.


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 3, 2009)

*myLoki wrote: *


> If you want a Persian cat, get a Persian cat. I strongly believe in rescuing animals but darnit! Its YOUR decision. Its what YOU want. If getting a Persian cat is what is going to make you feel better, then by all means go that route. I believe it is a deeply personal decision and I will not judge you for it. So far all of my dogs have been rescues but I know I want a basset one day and I will go through a breeder to get it. It's just what I want. Those are my two cents.
> 
> t.


Thank you, T !


Here is the breeder whom I have my eyes on right now: http://www.preciouspomsnpersians.com/


She has a really adorable kitten ready right now (who looks like the kitten that popped into my mind), named "Garrett". BUT....the time is not right for us! I REALLY want to wait until I am down to 2 rats or so...or none at all. I know Ryan really prefers that.

I like how she has lots of payment options and will neuter before the kittens leave. I think she seems like a great breeder, just judging by her site.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 4, 2009)

If you are going to go with a breeder, you should contact them before you are really ready for another cat. Some do have waiting lists and will want to get to know you a bit before they allow you to have a one of their cats. Even just e-mailing for more info can be a good idea. It can show them that you are serious about getting a cat, and are doing your research well before you get one. The fact that you are waiting until you are ready also shows that you are not getting one on impulse. You might also be able to visit the breeder and see what they are like and how the cats are kept. If it turns out that this breeder is not the one for you, you will have time to find one that does. 


I think that both rescues and breeders can be good places to get a pet. If you know what you want, then a breeder is the place to go. But if you are looking for a more general type of animal (personality or don't really care about breed), a rescue can be better. AS long as you do you research on the breed (or mix), species and find a good shelter or breeder, it doesn't really matter. 
If you know that you want a Persian cat, go for a breeder. You never really know what you get from a rescue, even a breed specific one. Knowing the history of an animal can be worth it, especially if there are genetic issues with that breed. You can support good breeding practises by choosing a good breeder. 
Just because you have contacted a breeder, it doesn't mean you can't fall in love with a rescue. 

I decided to go to a breeder after I lost Sean. I knew that I wanted another angora and that getting another rescue one was not going to happen any time soon. I meet with the breeder and hit it off with one of her buns (Sweets). Considering that she doesn't breed that often and only adopts out 3-4 a year, I feel lucky to have one of her rabbits. 
I eventually want to get a Newfoundland dog. Due to all the genetic issues with the breed, I want to go through a reputable breeder. If I could find a good rescue dog and be able to get at least some basic tests done, I would consider that a good option. Rescue would still be an option, but I would prefer a breeder. I also like the idea of raising a dog from the start and being able to train it, feed it and get the medical care I want instead of having to deal with a dog that has gone through a few different training styles, feed qualities and unknown medical history.


----------



## Jenson (Oct 5, 2009)

I completely agree with everyone who said wait for the right one, it doesn't matter where it came from. 

When I bought my first dog I was drawn to him because he was so thin and sad I wanted to give him a chance for a happy life. I had been talking to a breeder about a different dog with a good pedigree, fromtop show linesetc.then someone contacted me asking if I wanted Jiro and I knew he was the dog I'd been looking for. Luckily for me, he also happened to be a brilliant example of the breed with one of the best pedigrees available in the UK, but that didn't influence my decision at all. I just connected with him. I would say if you are just looking for a pet kitty,don't over think it and just let your heart make the decision. And we all know that you've got one huge heart Amy so it should be easy for you! 

*BethM wrote: *

_"I am not judging anyone, but I am going to say this, it is my own opinion only....I have never understood why people care so much about purebred animals. I just don't get it. A cat is a cat is a cat to me. Same with dogs. So I never understood why people want one specific breed over another. "_

I feel quite strongly about this. Personally I think breed specifics is vitally important when it comes to dogs. There are so many different breeds with different needs, you need to make sure you are suited to the dog you buy, and buying a pure bred gives youa good ideaidea what to expect. A Husky isn't going to have a happy life with someone with low energy levels. An Akita will not thrive with an owner who doesn't understand pack psychology. Ido volunteerwork for a dog rescue, and most of the pure bred dogs we get in are there because they were the wrong choice of breed for the owner. If you live in an apartment, you want a low energy breed over a high energy breed. If you have problems with dog hair, you want a low shedding breed. If you don't have much dog experience, you need an easy going breed etc. You can't say, "a dog is a dog" to a first time owner and give them a high aggression breed that needs firm training and a lot of understanding. If people thought more about what breed of dog would be best for them there would be less dogs in rescues.


I think half the pure bred dogs in the shelters are there because the owner thought, "It's just a dog." instead of, "It's a working dog with very specific needs that I can't provide." Not all dogs are suitable for all people, and breeds help you find the best match for you. One person wants a dog to go jogging with, another wants a dog that will be gentle with kids, someone else wants a dog that will be very protective. You need to choose wisely.

I have3 pure bred Japanese Akita Inu. I chose them because I love the size, looks, energy level, independence, protective natures etc. They are everything I want in a dog, and so far no dog breed that I have met matches up to my idea of the perfect dog like the Japanese Akita Inu does.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2009)

*Perfect way to say it.I think it's easy to say it is just a dog but it isn't easy to live with the wrong dog. Which is why I have been researching a LOT about german shepards even though it is years away. I KNOW I wil be going to a breeder for that.*

*Jenson wrote: *


> *BethM wrote: *
> 
> _"I am not judging anyone, but I am going to say this, it is my own opinion only....I have never understood why people care so much about purebred animals. I just don't get it. A cat is a cat is a cat to me. Same with dogs. So I never understood why people want one specific breed over another. "_
> 
> ...


----------



## Jenson (Oct 5, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Perfect way to say it.I think it's easy to say it is just a dog but it isn't easy to live with the wrong dog. Which is why I have been researching a LOT about german shepards even though it is years away. I KNOW I wil be going to a breeder for that.*


Ooh how exciting for you! That really is an all round fantastic breed. A lady who lives near me has a very large sable male GSDwith stunning amber eyes, he's so perfectly trained, she goes jogging with him everynight and the dog stays right by her side, totally focused on her. Such a loyal breed.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2009)

*Jenson wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Perfect way to say it.I think it's easy to say it is just a dog but it isn't easy to live with the wrong dog. Which is why I have been researching a LOT about german shepards even though it is years away. I KNOW I wil be going to a breeder for that.*
> ...


I know it will be awhile but I want to be well informed. I spoke to a rescue and they said with the rabbits that going through a reputable breeder and getting a puppy may be best for us. That it would require a LOT of training on our parts but well worth it.


----------



## Jenson (Oct 5, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *Jenson wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...


Yes, you're definitely right to get a puppy. I know a rabbit breeder who has a Dobermann bitch who was raised with rabbits,she is so careful and trustworthy with the rabbits, even 8 week old babies, she sits in the pen with them and makes sure they don't stray too far! So cute!


----------

